# Squirrels are OPEN!  Anybody after 'em???



## Railroader (Aug 15, 2022)

Working today, but might go look around some this evening!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 15, 2022)

Gotta send off for my 3 year lic. It expired and I didn't realize it !


----------



## 1eyefishing (Aug 15, 2022)

Not after skwerls but now I can roam the NF lookin fer pigs, 22mag or ML in hand... Good scouting opportunity.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 15, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Not after skwerls but now I can roam the NF lookin fer pigs, 22mag or ML in hand... Good scouting opportunity.



Yep, gonna go scouting for rats for the Grandboys, and hope to run up on some pork.

Rossi Auto .22wmr in hand.. ?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Aug 15, 2022)

Seen they been chewing on hickory nuts at work. They ain’t cutting them yet, but they clawing at them.


----------



## crackerdave (Aug 15, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Seen they been chewing on hickory nuts at work. They ain’t cutting them yet, but they clawing at them.


Squirrel meat is at it's best when they are eating hickernuts!


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Aug 15, 2022)

Going to be after them come Saturday. Kicking myself for not taking off the day to bring in the season.


----------



## Tlen (Aug 15, 2022)

don't have to go far my back yard is full of those things


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 15, 2022)

Durn. Squirrel season doesn't open here til mid-October.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Durn. Squirrel season doesn't open here til mid-October.




When I was a youngun it didn`t open here till on into the Fall of the year either.


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 15, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Durn. Squirrel season doesn't open here til mid-October.



I personally think that they open it too early here. I had rather wait till after it's cold so that there won't be any wolves left in them. Thats just me though.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 16, 2022)

Ought to be like coons and possum. Open year round


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 17, 2022)

Early September here, used to be first week in October


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Aug 17, 2022)

Dropped 3 today at pine log


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 17, 2022)

Still to hot down here for me to get out!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 17, 2022)

I’m going Saturday morning and I’m fired up.  It will be good to be in the woods hunting.


----------



## Mark R (Aug 22, 2022)

Any luck on a steamy weekend ? I found some trying to cut into some hickory . put 6 in the pressure cooker .


----------



## JustUs4All (Aug 22, 2022)

I provided the property.  Spent yeasterday evening helping a neighbor eat my skwrrrls with cornbread, field peas and some mac & cheese.  Followed up with a piece of pound cake that was especially prepared for me.  I like them dense.  Sad pound cakes make me happy.  I will probably miss the rest of the season.


----------



## Timberjack86 (Aug 27, 2022)

Tennessee opened today, went to a middle TN wma and almost got a limit. Number 10 got in a hole on me.


----------



## jrickman (Aug 27, 2022)

Been under the weather so I spent the day back and forth between the A/C in the house and the garden, getting some fall taters, and some cabbage started. I'm planning to get out at least one day this week around the Lake Russell area, and will probably snipe a few fatties out of the hickory trees in the yard here with an air rifle.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 27, 2022)

jrickman said:


> Been under the weather so I spent the day back and forth between the A/C in the house and the garden, getting some fall taters, and some cabbage started. I'm planning to get out at least one day this week around the Lake Russell area, and will probably snipe a few fatties out of the hickory trees in the yard here with an air rifle.


Good luck.


----------



## Railroader (Aug 27, 2022)

I saw three out hog walkin' this morning.  Probably could have gotten them, but I have never shot a skwerl with a .22 Magnum before.

I figure it'd just be a bloody mess... ?


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Sep 10, 2022)

dropped 4 more today… one had wolves though and the other one was tore up with shot after getting him off a branch he got stuck on about 40 feet up an oak tree


----------



## dslc6487 (Sep 10, 2022)

Love to hunt them, but like to have my little buddy with me.  Pat, my feist dog loves to hunt them just like me.  But, I don't put her in the woods until deer season is over and temps are much cooler to help run rattlers in, or, at least make them sluggish...


----------

